

Men cite their own work more often that women cite their own work - lkrubner
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2015/08/25/study-finds-men-are-more-likely-women-engage-self-citation

======
lkrubner
This is a very large study:

"The new study (while confirming the 2013 work) is much larger and crosses
many disciplines. This one is based on an analysis of 1.6 million papers
written from 1950 to the present in the scholarly database JSTOR. While some
first names are not gender exclusive, the study looked at first names that
correspond with either men or women, but not both, at least 95 percent of the
time, according to various public records. Papers written by people with names
such as "Jody," which did not get to 95 percent association with a gender,
were excluded from the database."

Because of the size of the study, the results are likely to hold up upon
further analysis.

